# April "Bath Photos" Photo Contest



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Submit your photos for the category "Bath Photos" through April 15th at midnight.

Again, you can submit your photo in this thread, or e-mail them directly to me at [email protected].

Any questions, please let me know....

Contest Rules


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Here we go! The one and only bath picture I have of Tucker and he looks really depressed...lol


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Boyd in the bath! you can see how much he enjoys it!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ohhh, how cute! He looks so happy!! lol. Wish my dog enjoyed it!


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

I actually have some of these!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Here is Liam during a bath.*

Here is Liam during one of his bath sessions.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

These are all so cute and crimpy!!


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

Can do bath pics

Here's Kerry and Molly


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

TWO goldens at ONE TIME? I bow down to you :bowrofl:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Here we go! The one and only bath picture I have of Tucker and he looks really depressed...lol



I love your pics, you always manage to capture that special moment, there's no way I can post one of Tom, cause he just wont go near the bath..................far too much trouble


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I wouldn't call it a special moment, you can tell in that pic he's like "I hate you..." hahaha.

I'm sure you could get a cute pic of Tom looking sad in the tub too  :


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maisie in the bath, licking her nose! haha.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

No bath photo's for mine either...They wont go anywhere near the bathtub..... They go to the groomers...


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry this is alittle off topic, but. Is it just me or do some of you have almost identical bathrooms ?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

OMG LOL!! You're right!! All of our bathrooms pretty much look the same with the white tub and tiles...haha!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

wilki5 said:


> Maisie in the bath, licking her nose! haha.


"I keep licking it, but it just keeps on running"


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

IvanD said:


> Sorry this is alittle off topic, but. Is it just me or do some of you have almost identical bathrooms ?


 
Would that be a white bath with white tiles?    Or have you been peeping?:curtain: :curtain: :curtain:


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

I've been peeking 

Nah, its the white bath with white tiles

I'm guessing that's popular over at the states and canada?


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

Miss Maple in the tub!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

IvanD said:


> I've been peeking
> 
> Nah, its the white bath with white tiles
> 
> I'm guessing that's popular over at the states and canada?


I don't know how popular it is... i know me and my mom both think our bathroom is ugly lol. We're redoing it. The tiles were already there when we bought the house. They have ugly flowers on some of them.... :yuck:

I wonder how much it costs to get one of those tub things that goes over top of your existing tub.

Back on topic, great bath pictures everyone, keep 'em coming


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Geddy first bath


----------



## BridiesMum (Jan 30, 2007)

*Bridie in her bath*


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Geddy first bath


Now, that is CUTE!


----------



## LuxysMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

*Do after bath photos count?*

I had my hands full bathing her so I couldn't take a picture of her in the tub but here's one immediately after


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Does this count as a bath? Tailer on April Fool's Day!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Does this count as a bath? Tailer on April Fool's Day!


That looks sooooo cold!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

ok! i'm clean! let me get out now!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Faith's Mommy....That pic is histerical!! She looks totally fed up with you for making her take a bath.  I love how scrawny they look when they are wet.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

In between grooming , mine take there baths in the pool... does that count????


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Faith's Mommy....That pic is histerical!! She looks totally fed up with you for making her take a bath.  I love how scrawny they look when they are wet.


she was rather annoyed at me. she had found some wonderfully stinky stuff to roll in, and i didn't let her stay stinky. and, i agree - it's so funny how little they can be under all the fur.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How about a shower?


----------



## golden_girl_91 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Riley's First Bath*

Poor baby...She had a death grip on the side of the tub! (We couldn't resist a little puppy mohawk, haha, she didn't appreciate it much!)


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Here we go! The one and only bath picture I have of Tucker and he looks really depressed...lol


LOL!!! It is an adorable photo but Tucker so does not look happy. LOL!!! But what a cutie he is. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

You're welcome  He does not like baths.... he likes the water part but as soon as the shampoo goes on...watch out...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> You're welcome  He does not like baths.... he likes the water part but as soon as the shampoo goes on...watch out...


LOL!!! I am pretty sure they all have that reaction when the soap comes on. I know Brinkley hates that part more than anything. LOL!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh..lol well, okay... he just tries to eat it mostly... it's annoying...lol


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks about to have a bath (doesn't he look happy about it?)


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Am I supposed to enjoy this???????


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

haha I MUST take pics of SL in the tub. HE LOVES BATHES... including the soap massage. He smiles the whole time. In fact, every time I walk in the bathroom, he jumps in the tub and smiles at me pleading for a bath!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> LOL!!! I am pretty sure they all have that reaction when the soap comes on. I know Brinkley hates that part more than anything. LOL!!!


Nuggets reaction is a little sooner, she loves the water!: She thinks we are playing a water game.:smooch: Then everything turns to the worst possible scnario in her book anyway, the arrival of the feared doggie soap bottle, which gets her full one hundred percent undivided attention!:uhoh: Then after the cap of the bottle is opened, and she picks up the scent. She acts like it's the end of the world as she has known it.:doh:  :no:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

It is funny how some of our dogs can't get enough of water when it's on their terms.....but when you are running the water show it's a totally different thing!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is Peanut taking her first bath at home.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Heres Shyla  
Not sure which one to use for the contest though....









Shy @ 8 weeks old having her first bath.











Shy @ 15 weeks old.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

*Sunny's First Bath*

Here's two of Sunny getting her first bath. She's not too thrilled in the first one, but then enjoys (or at least *I* did!) the toweling at the end!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> In between grooming , mine take there baths in the pool... does that count????


That is pretty much what Brinks and Barney do too Mary. Brinks truly does not like the bathtub. BUT, I can hose her down or she will go to the pool. But she does love to get all brushed out when she is all cleaned up. That she loves. Go figure!!!:


----------



## Brady-n-Bindi (Jan 15, 2007)

*Brady's First Bath*

Here is a picture of Brady after his first bath


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's my submission.... This is Carson's ritual after a bath.... Suggled up under a towel.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

HERE IS MY BAILEY TAKING HIS BATH.​


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Here's my submission.... This is Carson's ritual after a bath.... Suggled up under a towel.


That's kinda like Cosmo's ritual, except he rips the towel out of our hands and plays keep away with it.... He loves towels and blankets. He went in Aleesha's room tonight and took her bedspread and pulled it into the living room (while she was in bed).


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Here we go! The one and only bath picture I have of Tucker and he looks really depressed...lol


I'm a bit confused, because everytime you post a picture of Tucker, I can't see it! Everyone else seems to be able to, but I see just nothing, as if you forgot to attach the pic (which I have done!) but since everyone comments on the cuteness of your pic, I have to assume that I just can't see the pic for some reason, or am going insane.:uhoh: I would prefer to assume the former!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Sunny Delight said:


> I'm a bit confused, because everytime you post a picture of Tucker, I can't see it! Everyone else seems to be able to, but I see just nothing, as if you forgot to attach the pic (which I have done!) but since everyone comments on the cuteness of your pic, I have to assume that I just can't see the pic for some reason, or am going insane.:uhoh: I would prefer to assume the former!


Nope...I'm not seeing it anymore, either. It's a Photobucket picture, so I'm not sure if she deleted it from Photobucket or if Photobucket is having problems tonight...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Does this one work?


----------

